# What's the story on this buck???



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Buddy of mine just sent me this picture. He said he heard it was killed in the Camden area... Anyone know the scoop?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy moly........


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Holy moly........


+1!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

White tail elk??? Got a wee bit of width on that joker!!"


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

WOW. That is a monster no matter where he came from!


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

How did he ever walk through the woods ?


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Muley-whitetail hybrid?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Huge wow


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe Camben, Kansas.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I could be mistaken but I think thats an old picture....think I saw it last year


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Lot of tall fences in that area


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

That is a hoss


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Damn!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

he'd be a shooter next year........


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Remember the pics of those wolves from a while back? Hmmm....:whistling:

I hope he's real though lol


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

No way in hell that is from anywhere within 200 miles of here


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

5 pager !!!!!


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe someone in the know will chime in on this thread... If I saw that walking in Wilcox or Dallas County I would crap myself! Hell if I were anywhere in the country and saw that in a free range area I would shat myself!

Again my hunting partner sent me the picture and I told him I would try and find out the real skinny on PFF or Aldeer... It's hard for something like this to be shot in Alabama and nobody know the particulars...


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Barry Cole said:


> Maybe someone in the know will chime in on this thread... If I saw that walking in Wilcox or Dallas County I would crap myself! Hell if I were anywhere in the country and saw that in a free range area I would shat myself!
> 
> Again my hunting partner sent me the picture and I told him I would try and find out the real skinny on PFF or Aldeer... It's hard for something like this to be shot in Alabama and nobody know the particulars...



Very doubtful that was shot free range in bama. As someone stated above there are a lot of high fences in those areas between Camden and Selma which them boys are growing and killing some big ones, but my gut on this one says either photo shopped or high fence.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

archer-1 said:


> I could be mistaken but I think thats an old picture....think I saw it last year


+1.


----------



## ruckus (Dec 9, 2007)

Word up there is it was killed during the Wilcox school hunt and is gonna score in the 150s with a broken g2. I have also heard the guy is in the Wilcox big buck contest, so we will see. Not sure exactly what property, but not in a fence. Pretty funny how that and photo shop get thrown around so much, and yes I do understand how big the buck looks in the picture. I do not know the hunter, a lot of the school hunters are from out of town, but it is one hell of a buck. I could be wrong on this, but I have heard it from 3 very reliable sources. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like this link may answer my question...

http://www.wilcoxwebworks.com/hs/news.html

Scroll down the page and look at the Kirk Talbot buck...

Just wow if free range! Lot's of amazing bucks on that page!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

ruckus said:


> Word up there is it was killed during the Wilcox school hunt and is gonna score in the 150s with a broken g2. I have also heard the guy is in the Wilcox big buck contest, so we will see. Not sure exactly what property, but not in a fence. Pretty funny how that and photo shop get thrown around so much, and yes I do understand how big the buck looks in the picture. I do not know the hunter, a lot of the school hunters are from out of town, but it is one hell of a buck. I could be wrong on this, but I have heard it from 3 very reliable sources. Congrats to the hunter.


 

if its legit then congrats to him. The reason people assume that it may be photo shopped is because there is a TON of that floating around with all these make believe stories. Also the reason people refer to fences is because there are a lot of them going up and a lot of guys putting good hard work into growing these deer, controlling the factors and getting the results that they want which is bigger and better deer heards in a controlled enviroment. I have no problem with the guys that are doing it, if I had the time money and effort, I too would look into having my own piece of paridise, but I also know that there are a lot of factors that MUST go right for a free range buck in alabama to grow like the original pic makes him look, like a lot of land, natural "high fenced" boundries ie rivers ect. A lot of food source. The original pic is deceptive, that deer looks WELL over 150 inches. But the below pics look more realistic and I would NOT have thought either photo shopped of fenced. Just my opinion. But congrats to him


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Barry Cole said:


> Looks like this link may answer my question...
> 
> http://www.wilcoxwebworks.com/hs/news.html
> 
> ...


+1 Same guy and same deer.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

One thing you have to take in consideration is the body size to the antlers . If its a Bama deer most bucks 5 years old and above weigh from 175 to 220 so that will make the rack look bigger than it really is . Fine buck right there and there are bucks like that and bigger free range in Bama .


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing buck!!! We gotta lotta work to do in Portland!


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

The buck was killed Jan 15, 2012 on the north side of Camden, AL. Kirk Talbot, from New Orleans, killed the deer. Has a 22 1/2" inside spread. I saw the dead deer myself, weighed 195 lbs. Quite a brute. I mention it on my website at www.wilcoxwebworks.com/hs/news.html


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

This deer was not far across Pine Barren Creek from Portland. Every bit as big as he looks...not in a high fence either. The buck of a lifetime for the shooter.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

This buck was not killed on the Wilcox Academy Deer Hunt, but was killed the same weekend. He is in the Wilcox Area Chamber Big Buck Contest so any official score has not been released until next week, but I would guess he is in the 150 range. He has a broken G2 that cost him about 5 inches. The area where he was killed has good genetics and the landowners let the little ones grow but don't do a bunch of planting and feeding and have no high fences.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

One of my cull bucks.

Yeah right.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

ABailey said:


> How did he ever walk through the woods ?


I've always wondered how those big boys run through the thick stuff so fast.....


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

the deer was killed on Blue Jones Hunting land near Pine Barren creek right north of camden. Its legit too. I personally have hunted that place and the bordering neighbors land which is Brian Jones property. Justin Smith who is on the forum has hunted this place with me and he can tell ya this place is a freakin sanctuary for bucks. All that land is EL PRIMO and right on the river. Mr Blue Jones passed away a few years ago but was our banker for our business thats how i know. Thats a giant deer from the cotton state.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

BlazerBen said:


> the deer was killed on Blue Jones Hunting land near Pine Barren creek right north of camden. Its legit too. I personally have hunted that place and the bordering neighbors land which is Brian Jones property. Justin Smith who is on the forum has hunted this place with me and he can tell ya this place is a freakin sanctuary for bucks. All that land is EL PRIMO and right on the river. Mr Blue Jones passed away a few years ago but was our banker for our business thats how i know. Thats a giant deer from the cotton state.


Did yall hunt it legally :whistling:


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

byrddog said:


> Did yall hunt it legally :whistling:


Heck yeah dude believe it or not Mr Blue used to let us hold a company hunt down there. we stayed in his camp and everything it was awesome. Im telling ya that place has some FREAKS roaming the woods. 

and PS for Byrd there are alot of kickstand totin' gobblers down there too :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

BlazerBen said:


> Heck yeah dude believe it or not Mr Blue used to let us hold a company hunt down there. we stayed in his camp and everything it was awesome. Im telling ya that place has some FREAKS roaming the woods.
> 
> and PS for Byrd there are alot of kickstand totin' gobblers down there too :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


When are we going ???????????? Im sure you need a review of your accounts we could kill 2 birds with one stone !!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

byrddog said:


> Did yall hunt it legally :whistling:


 
You're not supposed to ask those questions Byrd!!!!

But seriously, the best 2 days of hunting I have ever had was on the property that borders where this buck was killed. The property only gets hunted by a handfull of people and it is bowhunt only. The last time I hunted there we were bowhunting in January and the rut was in full swing. The first afternoon we got to the stand late and I was sitting on a flat with nothing but pine trees - no food plot or anything like that. I seen more deer than I could count and about a dozen racked bucks. I had a GIANT 8 point at 30 yards chasing a doe but couldn't get a shot. It was like this the whole weekend - constant action. This land has amazing genetics, borders the Alabama River, doesn't get pressured and the owners have great management practices.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

J Smithers said:


> You're not supposed to ask those questions Byrd!!!!
> 
> But seriously, the best 2 days of hunting I have ever had was on the property that borders where this buck was killed. The property only gets hunted by a handfull of people and it is bowhunt only. The last time I hunted there we were bowhunting in January and the rut was in full swing. The first afternoon we got to the stand late and I was sitting on a flat with nothing but pine trees - no food plot or anything like that. I seen more deer than I could count and about a dozen racked bucks. I had a GIANT 8 point at 30 yards chasing a doe but couldn't get a shot. It was like this the whole weekend - constant action. This land has amazing genetics, borders the Alabama River, doesn't get pressured and the owners have great management practices.


Wouldn't you love to own some land like that?!? I always dream of places that I would buy if I ever hit the powerball! Now I just gotta hit the powerball.....


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Wouldn't you love to own some land like that?!? I always dream of places that I would buy if I ever hit the powerball! Now I just gotta hit the powerball.....


Yeah I keep telling myself the same thing!!!!!


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Actually the deer was killed on the adjacent property south of Blue's place. Owned by Ralph Martin. Within a half mile of each other on that weekend, there was a great 9 point killed by bow, a high 130s class 8 point killed by bow, and the Talbot 10 pointer.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Funny I was looking for this old picture on the net and It popped up on here. That's my second cousin from New Orleans and it was killed in Camden Al they've killed some monsters over the years.


----------

